# Probleme mit Netzwerkdrucker in Win7, WinXp und Mac OS X Netzwerk



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit der Freigabe von einem Drucker in meinem netzwerk.
Das netzwerk besteht aus einem Windows XP-, einem Windows 7- und einem Mac OSX-Rechner.
Den freigegeben Drucker bekomme ich mitlerweile mittels LPD auch über den Mac zum laufen.
Was mich aber verrückt macht ist der Windows XP-Rechner. Ich bekomme heir den Drucker nicht über die reguläre Methode (Netzwerkdrucker installieren), noch per LPR zum laufen.
Wie bekomme ich das den per LPD hin? Den das scheint ja zu funktionieren.
Wäre aber auch üebr andere Tipps dankbar wie ich mit dem Win Xp-Rechner den Drucker auf dem Win 7-Rechner zum laufen bekomme. Es muß hier nicht über LPD sein.

Also ich raffs bald nicht mehr. Jetzt funktioniert schon OS X besser mit Windows zusammen als Windows mit Windows.

Viele Grüße

PS: Ich habe auch sonst einige Probleme den Windows 7 Rechner von den anderen im Netzwerk ansprechen zu können.


----------



## f1luo (23. Februar 2010)

Wie ist denn der Drucker im Netzwerk angeschlossen?
Wenn per USB musst du ihn freigeben und auf dem anderen Rechner einen Netzwerkdrucker installieren.

Wenn er per Ethernet am Switch angeschlossen ist, musst du einen lokalen Drucker mit einem TCP/IP-Port hinzufügen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Februar 2010)

Hi,
der Drucker ist am Windows 7 Rechner üebr USB angeschlossen und auch freigegeben. Sonst könnte ich ihn ja auch nicht üebr LPD an meinem Mac erreichen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## f1luo (24. Februar 2010)

Du musst bei dem Drucker die Treiber für Win XP mit installieren auf dem Win7-Rechner. 
Und zwar machst du das in den Druckereigenschaften - Freigabe - Zusätzliche Treiber.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Februar 2010)

Hi,
danke für deine Gedanken.
Diese Option ist doch eigentlich dafür gedacht wenn der Druckertreiber auf dem anderen System nicht verfügbar ist. Und das ist er, der Druckertreiber ist auf dem Windows XP-Rechner installiert.
Davon abgesehen müßte ich den Drucker ja erstmal über den XP-Rechner erreichen können und daran scheitert es ja schon.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Davon abgesehen müßte ich den Drucker ja erstmal über den XP-Rechner erreichen können und daran scheitert es ja schon.


Mal ein paar ganz banale Fragen..... 
Hast Du mal geschaut wass passiert wenn Du die Firewalls auf dem XP und Win7 Rechner deaktivierst?
Und lassen sich die Rechner gegenseitig anpingen?
Sind die Rechner in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Februar 2010)

> Hast Du mal geschaut wass passiert wenn Du die Firewalls auf dem XP und Win7 Rechner deaktivierst?


Nein habe ich noch nicht.


> Und lassen sich die Rechner gegenseitig anpingen?


Weiß ich nicht. hab also auch noch nicht ausprobiert.


> Sind die Rechner in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe


Ja sind sie.

Wenn ich aber versuche vom Windows Xp Rechner auf den Windows 7 Rechner über das Netzwerk (Datei-Explorer) zuzugreifen passiert nicht wirklich was.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau ob ne Fehlermeldung kam. Müßte ich schauen wenn ich wieder Zugriff auf die Rechner habe.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cecile Etter (12. März 2010)

Wenn Du den andern Rechner (in Deinem Fall xp von win7 aus),
zwar sehen,aber nicht auf Daten/Drucker zugreifen kannst..obwohl diese freigegeben sind.
.
Dann ist evt. das Kaestchen aktiviert :dass user nur mit Kennwort Zugriff haben.
Dann musst Du entweder ein Kennwort vergeben oder das Kaestchen deaktivieren.
Sonst kannst Du nicht auf den Drucker zugreifen,obwohl Du ihn siehst und er freigegeben ist.


----------

